# How To Get A Tiny Rhom To Eat



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Wondering what I should feed these fish. I got two rhoms from aquascape and they're TINY. Is there anything other than blood worms that I can try?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I put Hikari pellets in a food processor / coffee grinder and started with that. As they grew I would crush them with my fingers into larger portions.

Make a hook out of some fishing line and a paper clip, attach a shrimp or fillet piece and suspend it in the tank. Makes removing leftovers easier.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Ægir said:


> I put Hikari pellets in a food processor / coffee grinder and started with that. As they grew I would crush them with my fingers into larger portions.
> 
> Make a hook out of some fishing line and a paper clip, attach a shrimp or fillet piece and suspend it in the tank. Makes removing leftovers easier.


I can always count on your advice! I really appreciate it being an amateur


----------



## Rob Banks (Jun 19, 2017)

i tried a lot of different things early on and it wouldn't accept anything until i tried live blackworms... They are pretty clean.. I actually started to grow them in my community tank now..


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like we got siblings !!! Ive starved mine for few days, then he didnt mind pellets ..now he eats diet of blood worms,shrimp,salmon and pellets ,soaked in vitachem (same diet as reds) Grew all his fins back and he is one mean SoB


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

wizardslovak said:


> Looks like we got siblings !!! Ive starved mine for few days, then he didnt mind pellets ..now he eats diet of blood worms,shrimp,salmon and pellets ,soaked in vitachem (same diet as reds) Grew all his fins back and he is one mean SoB


haha thats awesome! I think im going to try that now. They will only accept blood worms... I want them to accept pellets. One of them accepted some omega one freeze dried shrimp but only once, and the other one doesn't. The one in my bigger tank wont come even close to the top of the water.

But the aggression on these are unreal even just being so small. I had tiger barbs in each tank before I got the rhoms just to cycle it, had. They were taking chunks out of them and giving putting them in shock lol


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

imanubnoob said:


> Looks like we got siblings !!! Ive starved mine for few days, then he didnt mind pellets ..now he eats diet of blood worms,shrimp,salmon and pellets ,soaked in vitachem (same diet as reds) Grew all his fins back and he is one mean SoB


haha thats awesome! I think im going to try that now. They will only accept blood worms... I want them to accept pellets. One of them accepted some omega one freeze dried shrimp but only once, and the other one doesn't. The one in my bigger tank wont come even close to the top of the water.

But the aggression on these are unreal even just being so small. I had tiger barbs in each tank before I got the rhoms just to cycle it, had. They were taking chunks out of them and giving putting them in shock lol
[/quote]

hahah yea mean mofos
i had 2 minnows there which were around 4 inches .. within 24 hours both were missing fins , 48 hours both dead and he wasnt even inch.. 
As i said starve them , wont hurt them since they can go weeks without food .. Only way i was able to get all my previous piranhas on pellets


----------

